# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  TLO uhkaa lopettaa 300 bussivuoroa Turun seudulla

## Waltsu

Turun Sanomat kirjoittaa 18.10.2012, että TLO uhkaa lopettaa 300 bussivuoroa Turun seudulla. Supistusesityksiä käsitellään Turun kaupungin joukkoliikennelautakunnassa 23.10.2012, ja päätösehdotuksen mukaan annettaisiin supistuksia vastustava lausunto seudulliselle joukkoliikenneviranomaiselle. Liikennöintisopimusten muutosesitykset ovat esityslistan liitteenä. Supistukset koskevat lähinnä aamu-, ilta- ja viikonloppuliikennettä.

----------


## ultrix

Uskoisin, että joukkoliikennelautakunta myöntyisi jos koko siirtymäajan sopimus irtisanottaisiin, mutta tollaset valikoidut karsinnat eivät vain mene läpi.

----------


## JSL

TLO:lta kaikki linjat pois ja samalla systeemillä urakaksi kuin rajat ylittämätönkin liikenne järkevämmillä linjastoilla.

----------


## Rusetti

> TLO:lta kaikki linjat pois ja samalla systeemillä urakaksi kuin rajat ylittämätönkin liikenne järkevämmillä linjastoilla.


Seutuliikennettä tarvitsisi ajaa ihan omanlaisella kalustollakin , mm.polkupyörän kuljettaminen katurissa ei oikein onnistu. Ja entäs sen matkustajan matkatavarat , maalla kun kuljetetään välillä muutakin kuin muovipusseja. 

Tärkeämpää kuin kuka ajaa , olisi kai nyt pikkuhiljaa kertoa mitenkä niiden paikkakuntien jotka eivät uuteen joukkoliikennepakettiin kuulu , liikenne hoidetaan? Saako esimerkiksi Nousiaisten/Maskun bussit edelleen lähteä torilta vai mistä. Ja millä ehdoin ? Siis sulkeeko Turku kaikki omat lippunsa pois noilta linjoilta ja toriympäristön lähtöpaikkana , jolloin sinun on halutessasi matkustaa Maskusta Pansioon ostettava aika monta lippua. Kaikki tahot odottavat nyt päätöksiä kuinka jatketaan 2014 jälkeen , ne päätökset olisi oltava tehtynä jo vuosia sitten kun asiasta alettiin puhua.

----------


## ultrix

> Seutuliikennettä tarvitsisi ajaa ihan omanlaisella kalustollakin , mm.polkupyörän kuljettaminen katurissa ei oikein onnistu. Ja entäs sen matkustajan matkatavarat , maalla kun kuljetetään välillä muutakin kuin muovipusseja.


Eihän tilaajatuottaja-malli estä maaseutukaluston käyttöä.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Eihän tilaajatuottaja-malli estä maaseutukaluston käyttöä.


Ei tunnu todenpitävältä lausunnolta jos ottaa huomioon Tampereen ja HSL-alueen toteutunut tilanne.

----------


## ultrix

> Ei tunnu todenpitävältä lausunnolta jos ottaa huomioon Tampereen ja HSL-alueen toteutunut tilanne.


Sehän on ihan kiinni määrittelyistä eli ns. spekseistä. Kannattaisi Turun (ja miksei Tampereenkin) suunnalla lobata sitä, että maaseutulinjoilla kelpaa myös tavaratilalla varustettu kalusto. Joukkoliikennevälineiden hyödyntäminen postivaunuinahan on ihan fiksua, kunhan se ei haittaa itse joukkoliikenteen harjoittamista.

Mikäänhän ei toki estä fillarin kuljettamista katurissakaan, kunhan siinä on kolmen lastenvaunupaikan keskisilta.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Ei noilla TLO:n linjoilla, jotka menee mahdollisesti kilpailutukseen, ole tähänkään asti mitään tavaratiloja tarvittu. Käytännössä niitä on jo kauan ajettu ihan kaupunkikalustolla. Eikä sieltä Pansiostakaan Maskuun matkustavan tarvi kovin montaa lippua ostaa, kaksi riittää.. :Wink:  Yleisesti ottaen on varmaan järkevämpää ajaa matalalattia-autolla ja tarjota kulkemis mahdollisuus esim. rollaattoria käyttäville, kuin ajaa tuollaisia parinkymmenen kilometrin sivuja korkeilla autoilla. Tietysti matalaankin LE-autoon saa pienen tavaratilan keskioven taakse.

----------


## JSL

1 vaihtoehto voisi olla, että TLO lopetaa ne 300 vuoroa ja lautakunta laittaisi niistä urakan. 
Kuitenkin, vuorojen lakkautus pitää hyväksyä ensin ELY-keskuksessa, kun ne on lääninhallituksen 
aikanaan myöntämiä. 

Pansiosta on joskus jopa päässyt autokierron sopiessa hyvin ilman vaihtoa Vahdolle :P

----------


## Waltsu

> Eikä sieltä Pansiostakaan Maskuun matkustavan tarvi kovin montaa lippua ostaa, kaksi riittää.


Jos nousee Pansiossa 420:een, niin eikös kuljettaja pyydettäessä myy suoran lipun Maskuun?




> Kuitenkin, vuorojen lakkautus pitää hyväksyä ensin ELY-keskuksessa, kun ne on lääninhallituksen 
> aikanaan myöntämiä.


Lakkautettavaksi aiotut vuorot ovat Turun seudullisen joukkoliikenneviranomaisen alueella, joten niistä päättää seudullinen lautakunta - ei siis ELY-keskus.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Mikäänhän ei toki estä fillarin kuljettamista katurissakaan, kunhan siinä on kolmen lastenvaunupaikan keskisilta.


Parempi olisi pyöräteline auton keulassa tai perässä niin ei tarvitsisi tunkata sitä tsygää sisälle ja lastenvaunutila jäisi lastenvaunuille.

----------


## Samppa

> Parempi olisi pyöräteline auton keulassa tai perässä niin ei tarvitsisi tunkata sitä tsygää sisälle ja lastenvaunutila jäisi lastenvaunuille.


Kööpenhaminassa olen nähnyt tällaisen käytännön (valitettavasti ei ole kuvaa).
Miten se täällä toimisi? Matka-aika varmaan pidentyisi, hiukan menee aikaa pyörän ripustamiseen ja varsinkin pois ottamiseen, jos oma pyörä ei ole päällimmäisenä. Ehkä jopa kuljettajan pitäisi pyörä ripustaa ja ottaa pois? Miten seurataan sitä, ettei joku ota telineestä pyörää joka ei hänelle kuulu?

----------


## ultrix

> Parempi olisi pyöräteline auton keulassa tai perässä niin ei tarvitsisi tunkata sitä tsygää sisälle ja lastenvaunutila jäisi lastenvaunuille.


Käyhän se noinkin.

----------


## JSL

Muuten noi samaiset supistettavat Kuninkojan linjat on just vastaavat niille, mitkä ihan väen väkisin annettiin TLO:lle ILMAN urakkakilpailua kun niitä EI MISSÄÄN nimessä haluttu antaa Simolle. Suomi ei ole oikeusvaltio.

----------


## Scania-111

> TLO:lta kaikki linjat pois ja samalla systeemillä urakaksi kuin rajat ylittämätönkin liikenne järkevämmillä linjastoilla. Muuten noi samaiset supistettavat Kuninkojan linjat on just vastaavat niille, mitkä ihan väen väkisin annettiin TLO:lle ILMAN urakkakilpailua kun niitä EI MISSÄÄN nimessä haluttu antaa Simolle. Suomi ei ole oikeusvaltio.


Yhdistän tähän lainaukseen kaksi mielipidettä samalta kirjoittajalta, niin tulee selkeämpi vastine. Täytyy sanoa etten ihmettele yhtään taas tätä TLO:n uhittelua. Sitähän se on ollut alusta asti kun TLO perustettiin. Heidän unelmansa olisi varmaan että saisivat päättää linjoista, aikatauluista, taksoista ja kaupunki (veronmaksajat) toimisi vaan maksajina. Kukahan on lobbannut taustalla esimerkiksi, vaikka vain välillisesti entisen Liikennelaitoksen alasajon? Näkisin että TLO on käytännössä kartelli/trusti toimija, joka tekee kaikkensa ettei mitään kilpailuteta. Varmasti jo JLT:n perustaminen on ottanut koville TLO:lle. Yksi esimerkki heidän toiminnastaan on että hävittyjen linjojen loppuunajetut ja epäsiistit "JLT-bussit", äkkiä löytyvät TLO-linjoilta. Siellä kun käy lähes mikä tahansa linja-autoksi tunnistettava ajoneuvo. Hieman offtoppicina todettakoon etten alkuunkaan pidä tälläisista "hyväveli" LS-linjat toiminnasta, muistuttaa osin TLO kuviota. Mielestäni jokainen kilpailee omana yrityksenä linjasta/linjoista, eikä mitään mulle-sulle jakoja. Andersson ja SL-autolinjat ovat tehneet tarjouksensa tyyliin, yksi tarjous = yksi liikennöitsijä - joka on minusta juuri kilpailutuksen idea. Leikinpä vielä ajatuksella että esim. Andersson Oy/ Turun Kaupunkiliikenne Oy/ SL-autolinjat, kaikki yhdessä tai pari näistä alkaisi tekemään tarjouksia jatkossa "LS-linjat tyyliin". Kyllä nousisi heti kauhea tappelu ja kanteita oltaisi heti väsäämässä ties minne.

Ainoa mikä olisi aika lopettaa on TLO, olisi pitänyt lopettaa/ kieltää jo aikoja sitten.

----------


## JuTa

> Yhdistän tähän lainaukseen kaksi mielipidettä samalta kirjoittajalta, niin tulee selkeämpi vastine. Täytyy sanoa etten ihmettele yhtään taas tätä TLO:n uhittelua. Sitähän se on ollut alusta asti kun TLO perustettiin. Heidän unelmansa olisi varmaan että saisivat päättää linjoista, aikatauluista, taksoista ja kaupunki (veronmaksajat) toimisi vaan maksajina. Kukahan on lobbannut taustalla esimerkiksi, vaikka vain välillisesti entisen Liikennelaitoksen alasajon? Näkisin että TLO on käytännössä kartelli/trusti toimija, joka tekee kaikkensa ettei mitään kilpailuteta. Varmasti jo JLT:n perustaminen on ottanut koville TLO:lle. Yksi esimerkki heidän toiminnastaan on että hävittyjen linjojen loppuunajetut ja epäsiistit "JLT-bussit", äkkiä löytyvät TLO-linjoilta. Siellä kun käy lähes mikä tahansa linja-autoksi tunnistettava ajoneuvo. Hieman offtoppicina todettakoon etten alkuunkaan pidä tälläisista "hyväveli" LS-linjat toiminnasta, muistuttaa osin TLO kuviota. Mielestäni jokainen kilpailee omana yrityksenä linjasta/linjoista, eikä mitään mulle-sulle jakoja. Andersson ja SL-autolinjat ovat tehneet tarjouksensa tyyliin, yksi tarjous = yksi liikennöitsijä - joka on minusta juuri kilpailutuksen idea. Leikinpä vielä ajatuksella että esim. Andersson Oy/ Turun Kaupunkiliikenne Oy/ SL-autolinjat, kaikki yhdessä tai pari näistä alkaisi tekemään tarjouksia jatkossa "LS-linjat tyyliin". Kyllä nousisi heti kauhea tappelu ja kanteita oltaisi heti väsäämässä ties minne.


Ketä sitten kiinnostaa ajattaa tyhjiä uudenkarheita autoja maaseudulle iltaisin ja viikonloppuisin? Voittoa jokaisen yrityksen tulee tavoitella. Myös kilpailijoiden raivaaminen pois tieltä kuuluu asiaan. En tiedä tämän uhkauksen taustoista mitään, mutta kenen etua TLO:n pitäisi ajaa jos ei omaansa? 

Mielenkiinnosta on pakko kysyä, että miten tilanne muuttuisi ulkopuolisen silmissä jos "hyvät veljet" jättävät tarjoukset yksin? Kukin toimija nähdäkseni jättää tarjoukset tarjouspyynnön edellyttämällä tavalla ja itselleen niin kannattavana kuin mahdollista on. Mikä estää em. esimerkkifirmoja muodostamasta tarjousyhteenliittymää? Jos se olisi kaikille osapuolille kannattavaa ja näin kävisi, niin toteutus tuskin jäisi riippumaan siitä että joku pahottaa siitä mielensä. Lopputuloksesta valitetaan aina ja sekin kuuluu asiaan.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Vanhempien autojen käyttö seutulinjoilla on ollut nimenomaan järkevää ja tehokasta. Ilmeisesti jokapaikkaan pitäisi ajaa alle 8-vuotiaalla, että oltaisiin tyytyväisiä? Tuntuu vaan kovin kalliilta ja tuhlaavalta, kun autolla ajaa helposti 15-20 vuotta. Toinen asia on, että en ole kyllä mistään muualtakaan kuullut, että linjoja ajavat yritykset haluaisivat kilpailutusta linjoille. Ei TLO siinä poikkeus ole. Ja yhteisiä tarjouksia on tehty muuallakin, siinäkään Turku ei ole poikkeus. Useimmiten autojen epäsiisteys johtuu matkustajien suttaamisesta ja penkkien repimisestä, joka johtaa vähitellen väsymiseen siivouksessa. Ei välitetä, kun kuitenkin rikotaan.

----------


## Sepeli

> Mikäänhän ei toki estä fillarin kuljettamista katurissakaan, kunhan siinä on kolmen lastenvaunupaikan keskisilta.


Eikö estä? Eikö Laki luvanvaraisesta henkilöliikenteestä tiellä pykälä 17 Tavarankuljetus linja- ja henkilöautolla koske katureita?

Kyseinen laki kuuluu näin: Linja-auton linjaliikenneluvan tai henkilöauton tilausliikenneluvan haltija saa kuljettaa myös tavaraa. Linjaliikenteessä ei auton matkustajatilassa saa kuljettaa muuta tavaraa kuin matkustajien käsimatkatavaroita. Tilausliikenteessä saa henkilöautolla kuljettaa kevyitä tavaralähetyksiä edellyttäen, ettei se haittaa luvan sisältämää henkilökuljetusvelvoitetta.

Mainittakoon, että käsimatkatavaraksi luetaan 2 kpl kasseja/laukkuja/reppuja tms, rollaattori, pyörätuoli, lastenvaunut ja sukset sauvoineen.

Mielestäni aika yksiselitteistä, että katurissakaan ei matkustamossa kuljeteta sen enempää fillareita kuin sohvakalustojakaan.

----------


## Samppa

> Eikö estä? Eikö Laki luvanvaraisesta henkilöliikenteestä tiellä pykälä 17 Tavarankuljetus linja- ja henkilöautolla koske katureita?
> 
> Kyseinen laki kuuluu näin: Linja-auton linjaliikenneluvan tai henkilöauton tilausliikenneluvan haltija saa kuljettaa myös tavaraa. Linjaliikenteessä ei auton matkustajatilassa saa kuljettaa muuta tavaraa kuin matkustajien käsimatkatavaroita.


Tuo laki on kumottu kolmisen vuotta sitten. Tosin siinäkin ostoliikenteessä oli lupa kuljettaa tavaraa siten kuin ostajan kanssa sovitaan.

Nykyään mennään näin (www.finlex.fi):

Joukkoliikennelaki 13.11.2009/869

52 § Tavarankuljetus

Reittiliikenteessä ja kutsujoukkoliikenteessä saa kuljettaa myös tavaraa. Reittiliikenteessä ei auton matkustajatiloissa saa kuljettaa muuta tavaraa kuin matkustajien käsimatkatavaroita. *Palvelusopimusasetuksen mukaan harjoitetussa liikenteessä saa kuljettaa tavaraa, jos siitä on sovittu toimivaltaisen viranomaisen tai kunnan taikka kuntayhtymän kanssa.

*9 luku 
Voimaantulo- ja siirtymäsäännökset
59 § Voimaantulo
Tämä laki tulee voimaan 3 päivänä joulukuuta 2009.
Tällä lailla kumotaan luvanvaraisesta henkilöliikenteestä tiellä 15 päivänä helmikuuta 1991 annettu laki (343/1991) siihen myöhemmin tehtyine muutoksineen.




> Mainittakoon, että käsimatkatavaraksi luetaan 2 kpl kasseja/laukkuja/reppuja tms, rollaattori, pyörätuoli, lastenvaunut ja sukset sauvoineen.


Tuollaista listausta ei missään lakipykälissä ole. Nuo ovat liikennöitsijän/liikenteen ostajan tekemiä linjauksia.

----------


## Waltsu

Tilanne on muuttunut nyt niin, että supistuksia olisi tulossa, muttei niin paljon kuin aluksi oli tarkoitus.

Linjaa 01 ei ollakaan lakkauttamassa, mutta vuoroja vähennetään 7.1.2013, mikäli Raision kaupunki vähennykset hyväksyy.

Muiden linjojen osalta supistuksista pyydetään kuntien ja ELY-keskuksen lausuntoa, ja lopullinen päätös tehdään tammikuun aikana. Supistukset astuisivat voimaan 1.2.2013.

Lautakunnan kokouslista.

----------


## Waltsu

TLO kertoo nettisivuillaan, että supistukset astuvat voimaan lauantaina 16.2.2013. Uudet aikataulut ilmestyvät nettiin lähiaikoina.

----------


## dreamy83

http://tlo.fi/reitit-ja-aikataulut/

TLO on nyt julkaissut aikataulut, ja aika surkeaksi menee palvelu. On hyvä, että tästä organisaatiosta päästään eroon. Hinnat ovat todella kalliit, lisäksi vuorotarjonta on surkea. Vertailuna vaikka kausituotteet: kuljettajalle ojennettava hidas sirukortti maksaa 66  / 30 vrk, eikä tarjolla mitään pidempiä sopimuksia alennuksineen, kuten on asianlaita Turussa, jossa nopea etäluettava 48  / vrk ja löytyy paljousalennukset. Puhumattakaan kertalipuista. Lisäksi lippujärjestelmä koko seudulla on todella sekava: yhden lipun tulisi kelvata koko seudulla, eikä siten kertalipuilla matkani Raisioon maksaisi lähes 7  / suunta! Vertailun vuoksi samalla rahalla olen käynyt Helsingissä tai jopa lentänyt Keski-Eurooppaan (ymmärrän toki näiden olleen täkyhintoja)

Ja sitten viranomaisvetoisena kunnolla suunniteltu linjasto koko seudulle. 

Ainakin Linja-autoliitto on toistuvasti hokenut, että liikennöitsijät ovat saaneet monopolit sillä varjolla, että ajavat tappiollisetkin vuorot. Nythän asian laita on niin, että noita tappiollisia vuoroja ei juurikaan ajeta, joten eikö tämän pitäisi tarkoittaa tuolla logiikalla myös monopolin murtumista? Ja miten aiempaan verrattuna lisätty vuorotarjonta olisikin ollut yhtäkkiä kannattavaa, jos lupahakemus olisi hyväksyttä ja Turun seudulla oltaisiin jatkettu erittäin sekavan lippujärjestelmän kanssa? Ontuvat selitykset, mitä ei usko joukkoliikennejohtajakaan: http://www.ts.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/403...Turun+seudulla

----------


## Joonas Pio

> jossa nopea etäluettava 48  / vrk


Ehkäpä kuitenkin 48 / 30 vrk.  :Wink:

----------


## dreamy83

> Ehkäpä kuitenkin 48 / 30 vrk.


Kiitos korjauksesta!

Harmillinen tilanne seutuliikenteessä. Turun seutukunnissa on nyt aiempaa enemmän alueita, joissa ei yksittäinen asiakas voi enää tukeutua pelkästään joukkoliikenteeseen, vaan oma auto on jo pakollinen. Siinä mielessä tilanne on erittäin surullinen, etenkin pakkokäyttäjien näkövinkkelistä.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

No, ei nyky systeemi nyt ihan noin surkea ole. Kertalippujen hinta on normaali valtakunnallinen hinta, Raisioon vajaa 4 euroa ja 30 vrk seutulipun hinta vaihtelee kunnittain. Turussa tilanne on hieman toinen, kuten myös tuen osuus. Muutoksia on ihan varmasti tulossa, mutta aina ne joku maksaa. Vähennykset esim. Kuninkojan liikenteessä ovat toki kohtuuttomia.

----------


## dreamy83

> No, ei nyky systeemi nyt ihan noin surkea ole. Kertalippujen hinta on normaali valtakunnallinen hinta, Raisioon vajaa 4 euroa ja 30 vrk seutulipun hinta vaihtelee kunnittain. Turussa tilanne on hieman toinen, kuten myös tuen osuus. Muutoksia on ihan varmasti tulossa, mutta aina ne joku maksaa. Vähennykset esim. Kuninkojan liikenteessä ovat toki kohtuuttomia.


Tarkoitan, että jos menisin esimerkiksi tervehtimään vaikka Raisiossa asuvaa sukulaistani kertalipulla, pitäisi ensin maksaa Turun lippu ja sen lisäksi TLO:n lippu. Ei siis keskinäistä vaihto-oikeutta. Ja se ei ole tältä vuosituhannelta. Tämä on outoa, kyllä Turku, Kaarina, Raisio, Naantali nyt on ainakin ovat jokseenkin yhtenäistä kaupunkialuetta ja näiden kanssa samaan työssäkäyntialueeseen kuuluu kyllä ainakin vielä Lieto ja miksei myös Paimio, Mynämäki ja Parainen tietyin varauksin. Varsinkin ensin mainittujen alueilla tulisi olla yhtenäinen lippujärjestelmä ja linjasto ja palvelutason tulisi olla samalla tasalla. Tämä nykyinen järjestelmä on niin sekava, että se ei tue joukkoliikenteen käyttöä ja siksi nämä päällekkäisyydet on syytä purkaa ja siirtyä yhteen lippujärjestelmään, joka on viranomaisen ylläpitämä.

Tuo keskinäisen vaihto-oikeuden puuttuminen tekee sen, että kertalippu sukulaiseni luo on lähemmäs 7  suunta. Lisäksi Littoisissa on pyhäliikenne lähes kokonaan lopetettu. Kenen mielestä tämä tällainen on hyvä tilanne tai sellainen, että se ei ole surkea?

----------


## JSL

Olen kirjottanut samasta aiheesta kuin dreamy83 tänne jo vuonna 2005 kun foorumi perustettiin. Nyt odotellaan joukkoliikenneviranomaiselta toimia, tähän asti ei ole mitään oikeata saatu aikaan, ainoastaan aikataulukirjoja jaetaan laajemmin. Onhan se hienoa fantasioida raitsikoista ja muusta, mutta tarvitaan tekoja, ei sanoja. Toivon pikaista loppua TLO-touhuille.

----------


## dreamy83

> Olen kirjottanut samasta aiheesta kuin dreamy83 tänne jo vuonna 2005 kun foorumi perustettiin. Nyt odotellaan joukkoliikenneviranomaiselta toimia, tähän asti ei ole mitään oikeata saatu aikaan, ainoastaan aikataulukirjoja jaetaan laajemmin. Onhan se hienoa fantasioida raitsikoista ja muusta, mutta tarvitaan tekoja, ei sanoja. Toivon pikaista loppua TLO-touhuille.


Onhan tuo liikenteen järjestämistapa menossa uusiksi. Tässä lähde: http://www05.turku.fi/ah/tksjlk/2012...4x/2718306.htm Sen lisäksi on myös lautakunta käsitellyt lupahakemuksen, joka on hylätty: http://www05.turku.fi/ah/tksjlk/2012...9x/2807689.htm

Seutuliikenne on siis menossa 1.7.2014 yhtenäiseen malliin ja lippujärjestelmästä, kuten linjastosta tehtäneen päätöksiä tämän kevään aikana. Myöskin kilpailutuksen laajuudesta johtuen voisi hyvin odottaa myös kilpailutuksen alkua ennen kesälomia. Silloin ehditään myös valitusruljanssi käymään mahdollisuuksien mukaan läpi. Pitää kuitenkin muistaa, että Turun seutu ei ole ainoa, jossa kilpailua käydään tuohon samaan päivään liittyen, joten myös kaluston toimitusvarmuuden vuoksikin tuo on hyvä aloittaa pikimiten.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

No juurihan minä lupasin, että muutoksia on tulossa. Ei saa olla hättänen!  :Wink:  Vakavasti ottaen yhtenäinen lippu yms. systeemi on pakkokin tulla, liikenteen kilpailuttamista ei varmaan kukaan kuljettaja toivoisi laajennettavan - vaikka siinä niin käykin.

----------


## jltku

> Nyt odotellaan joukkoliikenneviranomaiselta toimia, tähän asti ei ole mitään oikeata saatu aikaan, ainoastaan aikataulukirjoja jaetaan laajemmin. Onhan se hienoa fantasioida raitsikoista ja muusta, mutta tarvitaan tekoja, ei sanoja. Toivon pikaista loppua TLO-touhuille.


Joukkoliikenneviranomainen ei voi vielä tässä vaiheessa tehdä seutuliikenteen osalta mitään, koska TLO:n liikennöitsijät ajavat seutulinjoja siirtymäajan liikennöintisopimusten mukaan. Joukkoliikennelaissa on määrätty, että siirtymäajan liikennöintisopimusten mukaista liikennettä ei saa haitata muulla liikenteellä. Nämä siirtymäajan liikennöintisopimukset on tehnyt ELY-keskus, ja niissä on määräys siitä, että viranomaisen tulee lähtökohtaisesti hyväksyä liikennöisijän esittämät vuorojen lakkautukset. Siirtymäajan liikennöintisopimukset Liedon, Littoisten, Naantalin, Raision ja Ruskon linjoilla sekä joillain Kaarinan linjoilla päättyvät 30.6.2014, jonka jälkeen Turun kaupunkiseudun joukkoliikenneviranomainen järjestää liikennöinnin.

----------


## JSL

Jepp, mitä lueskelin JL-lakia läpi äskön, niin ylläkerrotun mukaisesti se menee suunnilleen. 

Mulle on aivan sama onko liikenne itsekannattavaa vai PAS-mukaan järjestettyä, kritiikki onkin enemmän aikataulutuksta ja Matkahuollon km-pohjaisen tariffia vastaan. Karsintaa voisi tehdä jopa rankemmin, iltojen ja viikonloppujen lisäksi 10-14 välissä on havaintojeni mukaan hyvin paljon jopa täysin tyhjiä vuoroja. Niin JLT kuin TLO vuoroissa. 

Onko jossain jo tehty päätöksiä tai esityksiä 32/42 sopimuksen option käyttöön ottamisesta Ihalan puolelle ja minkälaiselle reitille?

----------


## dreamy83

> No juurihan minä lupasin, että muutoksia on tulossa. Ei saa olla hättänen!  Vakavasti ottaen yhtenäinen lippu yms. systeemi on pakkokin tulla, liikenteen kilpailuttamista ei varmaan kukaan kuljettaja toivoisi laajennettavan - vaikka siinä niin käykin.


Itse en täysin ymmärrä tätä kilpailutuspeikkoa. Mikä muu ala nykyään on sellainen, jossa ei ole kilpailua? Tiedossa on toki, että joissain tapauksissa kilpailutus on tuonut ongelmia kuljettajille, mutta noin pääpiirteittäinhän tulisi noudattaa Lonka-sopimusta. Lisäksi pitkät sopimusajat, jotka Turussa ovat olleet 10 vuotta, tuovat turvaa työntekijälle. En tarkoita, että kilpailutuksella pitäisi halpa hinta repiä kuljettajien selkänahasta. Kilpailu on se, joka vie toimialaa eteenpäin ja mitä parempi enemmän matkustajia, sen enemmän kuljettajillakin on töitä. Suomen joukkoliikenteessä siirrytään nyt suunnitelmataloudesta markkinatalouteen, kuten kaikilla muilla aloilla on tapahtunut jo aikaa sitten.

Yksittäisten hiljaisten vuorojen karsinta ei ole perusteltua, koska kuten hyvin tiedetään, joukkoliikenteessä on keskeistä kokonaisuus. Esimerkiksi hän, joka on vuorotyössä, tarvitsee myös noita hiljaisia vuoroja. Jos niitä ei ole, hän valitsee henkilöauton.

----------


## Rokko

> Tarkoitan, että jos menisin esimerkiksi tervehtimään vaikka Raisiossa asuvaa sukulaistani kertalipulla, pitäisi ensin maksaa Turun lippu ja sen lisäksi TLO:n lippu. Ei siis keskinäistä vaihto-oikeutta. Ja se ei ole tältä vuosituhannelta. Tämä on outoa, kyllä Turku, Kaarina, Raisio, Naantali nyt on ainakin ovat jokseenkin yhtenäistä kaupunkialuetta ja näiden kanssa samaan työssäkäyntialueeseen kuuluu kyllä ainakin vielä Lieto ja miksei myös Paimio, Mynämäki ja Parainen tietyin varauksin. Varsinkin ensin mainittujen alueilla tulisi olla yhtenäinen lippujärjestelmä ja linjasto ja palvelutason tulisi olla samalla tasalla. Tämä nykyinen järjestelmä on niin sekava, että se ei tue joukkoliikenteen käyttöä ja siksi nämä päällekkäisyydet on syytä purkaa ja siirtyä yhteen lippujärjestelmään, joka on viranomaisen ylläpitämä.
> 
> Tuo keskinäisen vaihto-oikeuden puuttuminen tekee sen, että kertalippu sukulaiseni luo on lähemmäs 7  suunta. Lisäksi Littoisissa on pyhäliikenne lähes kokonaan lopetettu. Kenen mielestä tämä tällainen on hyvä tilanne tai sellainen, että se ei ole surkea?


En tiedä missä mahdat asustaa, mutta jos oot menossa Raisioon niin voit ostaa jo ekasta autosta lipun perille, mikäli eka autokin on seutulinjalla. Esim. Littoisista 110 linjalla voit ostaa lipun suoraan Raisioon. Tai jos hyppäät Varissuolta 110 kyytiin niin voit siitäkin ostaa lipun suoraan Raisioon.

----------


## dreamy83

> En tiedä missä mahdat asustaa, mutta jos oot menossa Raisioon niin voit ostaa jo ekasta autosta lipun perille, mikäli eka autokin on seutulinjalla. Esim. Littoisista 110 linjalla voit ostaa lipun suoraan Raisioon. Tai jos hyppäät Varissuolta 110 kyytiin niin voit siitäkin ostaa lipun suoraan Raisioon.


Tiedän toki tämän. Mutta on huomioitava, että Turussa on huomattavan paljon alueita, joissa seutuliikenteen auton käyttö ei ole realistinen vaihtoehto. Lisäksi usea seutulinja menee alueilla niin harvoin (kuten mainitsemasi 110 Varissuon läpi pyhäpäivinä vain 2-3 kertaa päivässä), ettei se ole siinä mielessä mitenkään potentiaalinen jatkoyhteys torille / torilta. Ja kuitenkin fakta, että useat satunnaiskäyttäjät eivät tiedä, mikä on seutulinjan bussi ja mikä ei. Järjestelmän selkeyden vuoksi tulee seudulla nykyisten järjestelmien sijaan olla vain yksi järjestelmä, kuten on käsittääkseni tulossakin (vihdoin viimein).

----------

